

Fdlp.gov hacked - DiabloD3
http://fdlp.gov/

======
Igglyboo
Gotta say I really like that cat animation, but another note are these hackers
from the 90s? I've never seen a language attribute on a script tag before,
they also have 2 sets of html tags and 2 sets of body tags.

------
nsight
Does the music sound Russian or is it just me?

~~~
unclesaamm
Joke? It's Gunther
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%BCnther_(singer)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%BCnther_\(singer\)))

------
DiabloD3
Does anyone know what this site was?

~~~
jlgaddis
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Depository_Library_Prog...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Depository_Library_Program)

~~~
totony
Someone hacks such a website? Why for?

